# any CASE tools in mac ?



## vina_melody (Mar 30, 2005)

mm.... is there any freeware (license for student is enough) about CASE tools in Mac  that can do reverse enginner using java language?

thank  you    ::love::


----------



## vina_melody (Apr 2, 2005)

hellow... i need a suggestion please ...


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 4, 2005)

To reverse engineer what, exactly ?

(BTW 99.9% of the people on this forum are really nice and will answer any question they can; a post like your second one is not necessary.)


----------



## vina_melody (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, reverse engineer means i can generate (for example Java code) from a class diagram, and vice versa.

I'm sorry for the second post, actually, i really need a suggestion.


----------



## Krevinek (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmm, your definition of reverse engineer is a little off, as you are talking about using things like UML to generate code skeletons (engineering). However, when talking about taking code and generating the UML from it, then you are correct (reverse engineering).

Anyways, look at ObjectCreator Lite at Macupdate. The developer link is bad, but you can still download the package. Here is the link to the Macupdate page for ObjectCreator Lite:

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14240


----------



## Viro (Apr 7, 2005)

My personal opinion is that UML is overkill for most projects anyway.


----------



## Krevinek (Apr 7, 2005)

It might be overkill, but who knows what this guy needs it for. Maybe it is for a class on UML and good design policies for larger projects? Even though I spent most of my time on low-level non-UI code in my curriculum, we still had to take Software Design courses to get this stuff.


----------



## Chimp (Apr 9, 2005)

If its for a class, or are just playing around you might want to try out BlueJ.  It's a UML design tool that creates Java code, but doesn't turn Java to UML that I know of.

It was created for a Uni class, and there are lots of downloadable papers.  It's a Java App = cross platform, and all those disadvantages in not being native. But it is free, which I think makes it worth downloading if just for the play value.


----------



## vina_melody (Apr 12, 2005)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> Hmm, your definition of reverse engineer is a little off, as you are talking about using things like UML to generate code skeletons (engineering). However, when talking about taking code and generating the UML from it, then you are correct (reverse engineering).
> 
> Anyways, look at ObjectCreator Lite at Macupdate. The developer link is bad, but you can still download the package. Here is the link to the Macupdate page for ObjectCreator Lite:
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14240



well, yes , i think my concept was wrong   but now it's right 

in my college, we use Rational Rose because it can generate code skeleton for VB from class diagram. However, since I'm going to use Java for my project, they suggest me to use Sybase Power Designer. But, they only have the Windows one, while i'm using Mac OS X...

 for the Java, i plan to use NetBeans.. but i still need the reverse engineering features so that i can update both my code and diagram...

anyway, i'll try that ObjectCreator Lite

thank you


----------



## Viro (Apr 12, 2005)

Check out Poseidon UML if you're into UML. I used that for my undergraduate dissertation. The code generation is rather poor, and you can most probably do better blind folded, but I suppose if you like UML this works. It comes with a community edition that is free, but I haven't used it in over 2 years, so I've no idea how good it currently is. It is based on the ArgoUML project that is open sourced. So if you like to modify it to suit your needs or have an aversion to closed source software, you can download it there.

Another alternative is Visual Paradigm. This has a community edition that is free and it runs on OS X. No idea how good it is, but the website seems to list tons of features.


----------

